# FM 15 cent on polyester



## dnjdesigns (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey all,

I am new to heat pressing, here is my question

I purchased FM 15cent transfers for polyester polos for a customer. The front is a 4x4 left chest which comes out fine, the back is large blocks of text (for a police department). So the back transfers after the first wash began to crack. After pressing it, I did notice that the edges of the transfer felt sharp. 

Since I am pressing on poly, I purchased the stahls flexible application pad to avoid the press imprint on the shirt, but I think it adds to the time I need to press. 

With the pad, the transfer was not sticking right away and I had to get up to around 20-25 sec to get it to stay with the flexible application pad. 

Any insight to avoid this cracking? Is the pad affecting it? Stahl's provides no guidance as to adding time to pressing with it, when clearly it affects it.

would easyweed htv be a better application for that type of text based design?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Their transfers are known to have cracking issues and the sharp edges you describe. I've had the same issues when using them too. 

You get what you pay for I guess.

We now primarily use Versatranz. Never a cracking issue or sharp edges. But of course more expensive. You get what you pay for I guess.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have customers that are cheap, sometimes bottom line means everything. They get .15 cent transfers.


----------



## Leisureboy (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks. I've been using transfers and was wondering about these in particular. I think I'll stay with the more expensive and get longer quality.


----------

